# girls without makeup



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

i just read that pornstars without makeup thread and realised that many birds over the years i've come across look jaw-droppingly stunning when all caked out but as soon as the makeup comes off, about 85% of them are sub-standard/average/nothing special

anyone with me on this??

i find this quite off putting generally, you meet a gal, go out, you like her she likes you, then you spend the night together and for the first time you see the real her and damn it hits you hard!

anyway I have just accepted this fact and try to look past this, not really too bothered about looks-wise the only thing that does bother me is the shocking difference in before makeup and after makeup in general, that is what i can't get over, happened one too many times


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im **** in bed so techinally, it evens itself out


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

I read the pornstars thread and automatically thought of a girl at the gym I flung a deaf ear too one day when she said hello without makeup and I didn't recognise her. Embarrassing to be fair


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

"Natural/not caked" makeup is worse imo.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My now ex never really wore makeup, tiny bit of eyeliner and lip gloss and that's it really. Beautiful women don't need it, it just makes them more beautiful when they put a little bit on.

Wearing lots of makeup says something about the individual as a person too, they're generally uncomfortable with how they look and are hiding behind a mask almost. I find women with no confidence a massive turn off.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fake up.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

musclekick said:


> i just read that pornstars without makeup thread and realised that many birds over the years i've come across look jaw-droppingly stunning when all caked out but as soon as the makeup comes off, about 85% of them are sub-standard/average/nothing special
> 
> anyone with me on this??
> 
> ...


are you not the guy who wanted your girlfriend to lose weight cause she embarassed you in front of your mates and in the end it was revealed she was only a size 8-10?

if you are and your not happy then av got a suggestion

talk to @infernal0988

*infernal0988*

*infernal0988* *infernal0988*

*infernal0988*

*infernal0988*

*infernal0988*


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

zak007 said:


> are you not the guy who wanted your girlfriend to lose weight cause she embarassed you in front of your mates and in the end it was revealed she was only a size 8-10?
> 
> if you are and your not happy then av got a suggestion
> 
> ...


i dont get the joke?? no dude i am not him, but it was an interesting read thanks for doing the legwork in finding me an interesting evening story to read

im the guy who ended up with an anal fissure


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

musclekick said:


> i dont get the joke?? no dude i am not him, but it was an interesting read thanks for doing the legwork in finding me an interesting evening story to read
> 
> im the guy who ended up with an anal fissure


well you can end up with another all get @Tommy10 in here too incase he wants a peice! a think infernals on pct just now hahahaa


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll admit I find a lot of women "less" attractive without makeup but it's not a horrendously large deal. I'm one of those lonely, single kinda guys that goes for women based almost entirely on personality :laugh: must say my veggie lady friends all look just as stunning without makeup... The ones that keep their figure through cardio but eat absolute sh1te do look very different once the makeup comes off. Shows that a lot of it can be down to your health and how you look after yourself generally. Makeup isn't the sole magic solution!


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

zak007 said:


> well you can end up with another all get @Tommy10 in here too incase he wants a peice! a think infernals on pct just now hahahaa


no thanks zak.

if i was gay i swear i would never partake in gay sex again


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

musclekick said:


> no thanks zak.
> 
> if i was gay i swear i would never partake in gay sex *again*


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

zak007 said:


> View attachment 113903


Lol not even gonna respond

I'm gonna crash out catch you later


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

musclekick said:


> Lol not even gonna respond
> 
> I'm gonna crash out catch you later




only used zyzz for the laughs!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I look better with make up I'm not going to lye! I wish my face was a natural beauty but unfortunately not! Altho I don't cake myself I just like making improvements!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I look better with make-up, but don't cake myself in it. But then there is a difference. i don't wear make-up day to day, if I'm heading out somewhere proper then I'll put make-up on, but if I'm hitting the gym and being school mum / taxi mum then no I'm not wearing make-up.

I do however like classic 50's eyeliner etc so on a night out I wear a lot more.  now if I was a famous porn star.. of course I'd wear a full face of make-up. She's out to make the best of herself. If men are daft enough to think there isn't a normal woman under there with blemishes, short lashes etc.. well that is their look out I reckon!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Il let u lot be the judge ..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zak007 said:


> View attachment 113906
> 
> 
> only used zyzz for the laughs!!!!!!!!


Oooohh think that's worthy of a neg tbh

That word is not acceptable in any context around here pal! Lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Oooohh think that's worthy of a neg tbh
> 
> That word is not acceptable in any context around here pal! Lol




dingo has already negged me yesterday hahahaha


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

misshayley said:


>


eek.. :wub:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> eek.. :wub:


Disgusting aye! Definitely better with make up tho


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't like makeup, but some birds do let better with it, provided they do it right

If I'm going to meet a bird just for sex I always tell them to not wear makeup, they almost always do though lol

"I already had it on!" yeah


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

fuk yous im gona trowel it onnnnnn

i love it the more the better dont give a damn what anyone thinks

i feel class wiv me make up

just to shop ill do the full works and lashes the lot

why the fek not sure you only live once in life why be skimpy dimpy dull

ladies dont be ashamed of the full works approach

i mean if we stripped these lads back to their natural state without any artificial addictives lmao i really dont think we'd be overly enamoured with them either

all this natural nonsense - genetically i think ive seen maybe 2 or 3 naturally stunning/beautiful women in the last few years

and re the natural make up dull dull dull

ive arranged me spray tanner and hair and make up for when i die...fuk me ill go out in a blaze of bronzer and lipstick


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I only really fancey girls without makeup, the au-natural look!

Wouldnt really go for a girl caked in slap, and I find when im out or during day to day work and life the girls without the slap are the girls with the types of personalities and values I like!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I prefer fake, hair extensions, lashes, make-up, tits.. the woman's costing me a fortune this year. But worth every penny.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> All equally ugly...


you know what that's an unnecessary hurtful nasty spiteful little man comment to make

fair fuks to you Hayley for putting your no make up piccies up

that takes a confident woman


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Singh01 said:


> All equally ugly...


what a c.unt you are. nothing nice to say, dont say anything. little bitch. you feel big and powerful now you can upset someone. bet you were bullied at school.

you sad pathetic little pr**k.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you know what that's an unnecessary hurtful nasty spiteful little man comment to make
> 
> fair fuks to you Hayley for putting your no make up piccies up
> 
> that takes a confident woman


 Thank u Hun.. I'm not afraid to post pics with our make up I know there is alot of difference so just showing

Girls stick together  xx


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Well everyones getting emotional early this morning


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> what a c.unt you are. nothing nice to say, dont say anything. little bitch. you feel big and powerful now you can upset someone. bet you were bullied at school.
> 
> you sad pathetic little pr**k.


i love you simple xxxx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well everyones getting emotional early this morning


f.ucking angers the sh.it out of me that someone thinks its ok to be hurtful to people. yes its the internet. but this isnt facebook, its more like a club whose members collect here through similar interests. not to have someone be such a c.unt.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> what a c.unt you are. nothing nice to say, dont say anything. little bitch. you feel big and powerful now you can upset someone. bet you were bullied at school.
> 
> you sad pathetic little pr**k.


Agree with that. Way below the drains to have a dig when the lass has done absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Girls always look better with make up, but they still have to be pretty to some degree. No amount of make up will make an ugly person gorgeous. That's what photo-shop is for


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

men dont wear make up and look alright. women take make up off and 

thats the gayest thing I have ever written


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RACK said:


> Girls always look better with make up, but they still have to be pretty to some degree. No amount of make up will make an ugly person gorgeous. That's what photo-shop is for


lols you'd be surpised i could transform the worst into a babe wiv me skills


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I like girls/women in lots of makeup, especially eye make up! don't see any problem with people making the most of themselves, I keep forgetting I'm surrounded by Greek gods in here

And why somebody would post something that unpleasant to Hayley I really don't get? He must make brad Pitt look like an ugly village idiot.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i like a girl who looks after themselves. Someone who is good at make up looks so much better than someone who plasters it on. So many just get a thick foundation and garish lip and eye makeup.

Its all about subtle for me


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> lols you'd be surpised i could transform the worst into a babe wiv me skills


My ex has her own salon and do agree to an extend you can make a girl look tons better with the right make up but the features are still the same unless you're very drunk. I've seen very average girls come out of her treatment room looking totally different but if you can't spot the "smoke and mirrors"..... well you deserve to wake up next to a pig with a pillow looking like the shroud of turin!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I have become what I have always hated


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.ucking angers the sh.it out of me that someone thinks its ok to be hurtful to people. yes its the internet. but this isnt facebook, its more like a club whose members collect here through similar interests. not to have someone be such a c.unt.


i see and understand what you are saying, im indifferent but i find it ammusing how everyone gets so worked up and at the same time go out their way to offend others, maybe im too laid back, internet forums are not that much different to facebook its all social networking by a bunch of faceless randoms


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i see and understand what you are saying, im indifferent but i find it ammusing how everyone gets so worked up and at the same time go out their way to offend others, maybe im too laid back, internet forums are not that much different to facebook its all social networking by a bunch of faceless randoms


sooooo uber cool Mr A&S


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Thank u Hun.. I'm not afraid to post pics with our make up I know there is alot of difference so just showing
> 
> Girls stick together  xx


To be fair I still would even without make-up.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't get girls that walk about with loads of makeup.

The look of sheer disappointment when I strip off and remove my plastic stick on pecs and 19inch prosthetic c0ck tells me they don't like it.. So why fcuking do it to us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> sooooo uber cool Mr A&S


not cool just slicker than your average


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i see and understand what you are saying, im indifferent but i find it ammusing how everyone gets so worked up and at the same time go out their way to offend others, maybe im too laid back, internet forums are not that much different to facebook its all social networking by a bunch of faceless randoms


i user to get worked up by them but am now like you. i still dont understand why a person would want to say something so damaging to a stranger.

if theres a joke between some noob looking for attention then fair enough. but to deliberatly try and be hurtful to an established member??


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> To be fair I still would even without make-up.


At least u know what I look like first thing in the morning!

I like wearing make up and I'm not ashamed to say if I was seeing a guy I would feel ugly with out making up.. It just covers up anything I don't like! I never wear too much just enough to make my skin look clear and smooth and my eyes brighter and lips Kissable


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually I have a thing for girls with eyeliner.... :wub:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Much prefer my Mrs with only a little make up... Girls that slap it on like a plasterer can't be seeing what everyone else see's.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

As they say: You can't polish a turd.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

face it you can only pull ugly girls


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd rather see a girl without makeup than see some of the ones where it's plastered on with what looks like a trowel.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

misshayley said:


> At least u know what I look like first thing in the morning!
> 
> I like wearing make up and I'm not ashamed to say if I was seeing a guy I would feel ugly with out making up.. It just covers up anything I don't like! I never wear too much just enough to make my skin look clear and smooth and my eyes brighter and lips Kissable


And you'd do that for the rest of your life would you?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> As they say: You can't polish a turd.


:laugh:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> And you'd do that for the rest of your life would you?


Yeah I think I will and should always look after myself and make myself feel nice I don't see any harm in that.. When I have babies I'm not going to rush to put make up on to open the door but yeah I always want to look in the mirror and have some sort of happiness! Don't we all?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So the reason why I posted the photos is to give u some Insight on the difference make up makes...

So back to my original question.. With or without makeup? As this is the OP discussion


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Yeah I think I will and should always look after myself and make myself feel nice I don't see any harm in that.. When I have babies I'm not going to rush to put make up on to open the door but yeah I always want to look in the mirror and have some sort of happiness! Don't we all?


Talking about babies. .not had any root updates im concerned youve fallen off the wagon


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> As they say: You can't polish a turd.


But you can roll it in glitter...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Talking about babies. .not had any root updates im concerned youve fallen off the wagon


I had fallen off the wagon big time.. After I finished the guy I had been dating for a few months I kinda just wanted to be on my own.. Didn't want anyone else , well until I met someone

Who I like more that I liked the last guy..

However 

Met this absolutely STUNNING Aussie ( of course) guy, he's got the hottest body and is a swimming instructor ! completely and utterly rooting the hell out of him  and he tops the other guy so I'm happy  xx


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't be bothered to go through the effort of posting a photo as I'm on my phone so here's a link...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=safari&tbm=isch&q=asian+makeup+transform&spell=1&sa=X&ei=yZxBUeeuKuyT0QXKuoCIBA&ved=0CDcQBSgA&biw=320&bih=416#p=0


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Yeah I think I will and should always look after myself and make myself feel nice I don't see any harm in that.. When I have babies I'm not going to rush to put make up on to open the door but yeah I always want to look in the mirror and have some sort of happiness! Don't we all?


How is putting sh1t all over your face, with proven results that it damages the skin, looking after yourself?

And happiness is a state of mind. I'm not the best looking guy in the world,far from it, but I've never wanted to change anything on me for looks or to feel "happy". Only reason I'm losing weight now is for health reasons.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

misshayley said:


> So the reason why I posted the photos is to give u some Insight on the difference make up makes...
> 
> So back to my original question.. With or without makeup? As this is the OP discussion


With, but wouldn't stop me without!


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> But you can roll it in glitter...


lol this man and his quotes!

i condone any intentional verbal abuse on these forums, sometimes people say things and their humour just isn't picked up, and as far as I am aware hayley is an established member and had the balls (metaphor) to upload her pics without makeup,

i wouldn't plaster hurtful comments on any board, it's just not me, on a side note i would give hayley it without makeup only!!

anyway back to the original point, if i met a bird hiding behind makeup (believe me ive seen right munters behind that cake and I have been shellshocked) for the first time I would rather have her without makeup, why? because it wouldn't be so much of a shock that i might possibly be shagging 2 almost different people with 1 of whom i don't expect or acknowledge pre-hand in my subconcious mind, however i would still enjoy the sex if i eventually got over the shock and somehow managed to maintain my erection,

only other time this wouldn't matter is if there was a paper bag over her head


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I look better with make up I'm not going to lye! I wish my face was a natural beauty but unfortunately not! Altho I don't cake myself I just like making improvements!


Ahh don't put yourself down. You are a perfectly pretty person. Don't listen to that idiot that posted earlier


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

montytom said:


> Ahh don't put yourself down. You are a perfectly pretty person. Don't listen to that idiot that posted earlier


Thank u darling I know I'm not smoking hot but I also know I'm not dog shiit ugly.. I've spent too many wasted years beating myself up over my looks but matured enough to see my beauty in and out ..I just need that smoking body and box gap and il be alot hotter!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i user to get worked up by them but am now like you. i still dont understand why a person would want to say something so damaging to a stranger.
> 
> if theres a joke between some noob looking for attention then fair enough. but to deliberatly try and be hurtful to an established member??


Why are you having a go at me for when she stated, 'i'll let you be the judge' if you're gonna throw yourself out there and want peoples opinions you're going to get both sides of the coin. I'm gonna call it exactly how I see it.

I don't know why you're getting your knickers in a twist, are u fcuking her? If not, you should be.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Singh01 said:


> Why are you having a go at me for when she stated, 'i'll let you be the judge' if you're gonna throw yourself out there and want peoples opinions you're going to get both sides of the coin. I'm gonna call it exactly how I see it.
> 
> I don't know why you're getting your knickers in a twist, are u fcuking her? If not, you should be.


 :thumbup1:

cool guy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I don't mind a girl that wears make up... What ever helps you feel good go for it

But if you're actually not that pretty don't be upset wen I give you that "What the fuk happened to your face" look when I see what you really look like

What ****es me off is those girls that wear a sh!t load of powder then decide to rub there face all over your clothes, give you a kiss and transfer their face onto yours... Even a mild breeze has the powder whisked off in the wind.

Sort it out girls!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols you'd be surpised i could transform the worst into a babe wiv me skills


are you available on hand for any night im out and pull...you can fix the girls makeup 10minutes before i wake up, would greatly appreciate it, my little heart cant take anymore frights


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Thank u darling I know I'm not smoking hot but I also know I'm not dog shiit ugly.. I've spent too many wasted years beating myself up over my looks but matured enough to see my beauty in and out ..I just need that smoking body and *box gap *and il be alot hotter!


is this not a name for erm lady lips...have you not got one, am i reading this wrong, but you saying your really a man


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> is this not a name for erm lady lips...have you not got one, am i reading this wrong, but you saying your really a man


Google box gap  it's that box look between a girls legs I just want abs and amazing Legs!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Google box gap  it's that box look between a girls legs I just want abs and amazing Legs!


im at work, if something like a Blue Waffle comes up im negging you every chance i get


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Google box gap  it's that box look between a girls legs I just want abs and amazing Legs!


niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

To me the worst is the next day when I look at the car doors and wife friends finger marked all leathers with brown spots, makeup it's a pain but the Spray Tan OMG, it's like big walking pieces of sh¡t marking everything they touch, but it make them look hot I have to say.

Thanks God mine has dark latin skin already, no spray tan or too much makeup, I think I couldn't handle it in another way.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> niceeeeeeeeee


This is my inspo!


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Google box gap  it's that box look between a girls legs I just want abs and amazing Legs!


Me too and add some nice ass please.

I google box gap and this came up.










Are you sure?

Btw, you' re pretty misshaley, don't let it get you


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Google box gap  it's that box look between a girls legs I just want abs and amazing Legs!


omg, Miss H... you just made my entire week! 

the other guys a pr!ck btw, you look great in the pics and you've got some bottle posting with and without


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Badonkadonk said:


> Me too and add some nice ass please.
> 
> I google box gap and this came up.
> 
> ...










yummy!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I seen the same thing mate on LAD Bible. I was lucky with my ex as she wore very little make up and was naturally very pretty. But since being single i have woke upto some birds who look like fcuk all like what i went to bed with! One had amazing sultry eyes with a little bit of eye shadow. In the morning she looked like a mole!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> omg, Miss H... you just made my entire week!
> 
> the other guys a pr!ck btw, you look great in the pics and you've got some bottle posting with and without


Haha made your week ? Why? I want a good ass amazing legs hehe!

And thanks I just wanted to show the difference


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

misshayley said:


> At least u know what I look like first thing in the morning!
> 
> I like wearing make up and I'm not ashamed to say if I was seeing a guy I would feel ugly with out making up.. It just covers up anything I don't like! I never wear too much just enough to make my skin look clear and smooth and my eyes brighter and lips Kissable


I would be long gone by morning babe


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I seen the same thing mate on LAD Bible. I was lucky with my ex as she wore very little make up and was naturally very pretty. But since being single i have woke upto some birds who look like fcuk all like what i went to bed with! One had amazing sultry eyes with a little bit of eye shadow. In the morning she looked like a mole!


Ah - the dreaded beer goggles. :death:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I would be long gone by morning babe


U wouldn't be that lucky to have a night before  anyway morning sex is always far better


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

agreed



misshayley said:


> U wouldn't be that lucky to have a night before  anyway morning sex is always far better


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

misshayley said:


> yummy!


Yummy Yummy!

I know exactly what you intent to say, you didn't pick up my sense of humor and now I'm sad! I was just trying to make you smile and forget what others said.  But it's true I think you really cute.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

misshayley said:


> U wouldn't be that lucky to have a night before  anyway morning sex is always far better


Oh I would be lucky enough. I'm a very lucky boy. And it is indeed better thats why I'd go back home to the Mrs, she gives a cracking wake up w4nk


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Ah - the dreaded beer goggles. :death:


Mate its not beer goggles although i have suffered with that in the past. Its like the bird you bring back looks amazing, then in the mornig she's left her face on the pillow and she looks like she should be living under a bridge.

Remember ladies if you are gonna wear make up to look good when you meet a lad, if you end up sleeping with him then get up an hour earlier and sort that face out. No lad wants a fright like that. Oh and also wake him up with fellatio


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Badonkadonk said:


> Yummy Yummy!
> 
> I know exactly what you intent to say, you didn't pick up my sense of humor and now I'm sad! I was just trying to make you smile and forget what others said.  But it's true I think you really cute.


Thank u darling  xxx


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

misshayley said:


> U wouldn't be that lucky to have a night before  anyway morning sex is always far better


That is so true!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i look equally bad with or without make up- but make up makes me more glittery...which makes me happy inside


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh I would be lucky enough. I'm a very lucky boy. And it is indeed better thats why I'd go back home to the Mrs, she gives a cracking wake up w4nk


What a lucky girl u have ...!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

misshayley said:


> yummy!


Is that you? That ass doesn't even need a face attached to it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i look equally bad with or without make up- but make up makes me more glittery...which makes me happy inside


Post a picture? I'm sure ur beautiful with or without <3


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i look equally bad with or without make up- but make up makes me more glittery...which makes me happy inside


I don't believe! Some pics please.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Is that you? That ass doesn't even need a face attached to it


Naaaaah read the last page


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Post a picture? I'm sure ur beautiful with or without <3


no im not saying that to get praise- with make up i look like a transexual boy who has just gone through his mums make up bag- without i look like a confused small boy who needs to be transexual


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Naaaaah read the last page


Lol, sorry


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> no im not saying that to get praise- with make up i look like a transexual boy who has just gone through his mums make up bag- without i look like a confused small boy who needs to be transexual


passed both my tests


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> no im not saying that to get praise- with make up i look like a transexual boy who has just gone through his mums make up bag- without i look like a confused small boy who needs to be transexual


You very funny, ahah! Nice.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> All equally ugly...


 :lol: damn near p1ssed myself

If you live in a shanty hut, no amount of renders gonna turn that fvcker into a mansion.

Will make it look ridiculous though!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> :lol: damn near p1ssed myself
> 
> If you live in a shanty hut, no amount of renders gonna turn that fvcker into a mansion.
> 
> Will make it look ridiculous though!


Totally agree!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking back at those photos especially me with out make up and blonde I look so young! I'm 27!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

misshayley said:


> What a lucky girl u have ...!


She knows it too, steak and bj are at the ready today.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I`m not fussed about make up. Ive just never understood when it became crucial for girls to wear it every day? Guys dont wear make up and look normal (most of the time) Girls take make up off and half of them look ill!

Fake tan is a whole different thing- that stuff makes me feel embarrassed for the girls that wear it. If you're white you're white, you dont look healthier with an artificial skin colour...you look like an orange crayon in heels.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Looking back at those photos especially me with out make up and blonde I look so young! I'm 27!!


have you got a pic of you how you look now just for comparison purposes?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> have you got a pic of you how you look now just for comparison purposes?




looks much younger


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> have you got a pic of you how you look now just for comparison purposes?


The blonde ones are only from August!







This is last week plus my profile pic is last week as well


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

misshayley said:


> The blonde ones are only from August!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rockon:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Where attracted to make up as its all we ever see.

If there was no such thing as make up we would find a lot of girls pretty without make up

Don't know how you can find spray tans attractive tho


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

If, by some quirk of fate, men were the ones who wore skirts, high heels and makeup, women the shirt n ties etc... err, best leave that to the imagination.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

misshayley said:


> The blonde ones are only from August!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're profile pic looks nice, but too small?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> As they say: You can't polish a turd.


Wrong.






Lol.


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

I find that as long as I do a good facial scrub and exfoliation that my face looks good enough so that I don't feel I need to wear a brown paper bag over my head in shame, But most of the time if I do wear makeup all I will wear is eyeliner and some clear lip-gloss. I've never really been one for caking it on. If a guy is going to like me I want him to see my real face right away so that we don't run into problems later on..


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

blackfairie said:


> I find that as long as I do a good facial scrub and exfoliation that my face looks good enough so that I don't feel I need to wear a brown paper bag over my head in shame, But most of the time if I do wear makeup all I will wear is eyeliner and some clear lip-gloss. I've never really been one for caking it on. If a guy is going to like me I want him to see my real face right away so that we don't run into problems later on..


This!!!!!

But tell me, you're female, and talking in logic...

What's the catch and what are you missing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> what a c.unt you are. nothing nice to say, dont say anything. little bitch. you feel big and powerful now you can upset someone. bet you were bullied at school.
> 
> you sad pathetic little pr**k.


yeh you've never been a **** to anyone on here before, especially women


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh you've never been a **** to anyone on here before, especially women


...erm...true. I was young and as you say, a c.unt though.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ...erm...true. I was young and as you say, a c.unt though.


everyone is a ****, enjoy it. I certainly do


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> everyone is a ****, enjoy it. I certainly do


They say treat em mean keep em keen....well this is certainly true.

What i found out as i grew up a bit is "treat em good....they are even more keen"..no you pr**k, it doesnt rhyme, and isnt as catchy, but its true :lol:


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

@ditz aw, thanks. Well I can honestly say I don't make sense most of the time, (or at least when I speak people have a wtf look on there face) But today is a good day so I figured I'd speak my piece while I was in a logical frame of mind. Lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

blackfairie said:


> I find that as long as I do a good facial scrub and exfoliation that my face looks good enough so that I don't feel I need to wear a brown paper bag over my head in shame, But most of the time if I do wear makeup all I will wear is eyeliner and some clear lip-gloss. I've never really been one for caking it on. If a guy is going to like me I want him to see my real face right away so that we don't run into problems later on..


Finally a woman that talks sense :lol:

I'm totally put off by a girl with too much make-up, love it when a girl has natural beauty, unbeatable imo.

This girl I have on FB, she wears this EVERY day, looks horrific imo


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

@Leeds89 Oh dear! she has a pretty face but with all that makeup on it's hard to see it..shame.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Finally a woman that talks sense :lol:
> 
> I'm totally put off by a girl with too much make-up, love it when a girl has natural beauty, unbeatable imo.
> 
> This girl I have on FB, she wears this EVERY day, looks horrific imo


I hate it when they have the same coloured lips as their skin! Looks chavy


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

I admire and respect girls more that don't wear makeup, or only a little amount. I find too much make-up a turn off.

As a whole, men would find the natural look far more attractive if it was the norm but we're so used to seeing 99.9% of the female population wearing it


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't stand the orange women that wear loads of slap, imo a bit goes a long way especially on a decent looking bird. One off the mother's at my lads school wears obscene amounts and looks like a fookin clown, god knows what she must look like 1st thing in a morning.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Finally a woman that talks sense :lol:
> 
> I'm totally put off by a girl with too much make-up, love it when a girl has natural beauty, unbeatable imo.
> 
> This girl I have on FB, she wears this EVERY day, looks horrific imo


She'd still get it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Finally a woman that talks sense :lol:
> 
> I'm totally put off by a girl with too much make-up, love it when a girl has natural beauty, unbeatable imo.
> 
> This girl I have on FB, she wears this EVERY day, looks horrific imo


Her hair looks like blonde candy floss.

What's that all about?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Her hair looks like blonde candy floss.
> 
> What's that all about?


Poor girl she is a beauty for sure but song marry avoid comes to mine ..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitely spider girls and gammy lips are a turn off... I see make up as adding abit of a glow and to brighten up my eyes but to completely cover my face up!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok.

I'd like to retract all my previous posts about standards and girls with too much makeup etc etc...

Seen as steak and blowjob day is drawing to a close, without receiving a blowjob NOR steak.. Its clear standards have not gone well for me.

So - plough it on and get your a*rse round here so I can make you look like a budgies mirror


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> All equally ugly...


:laugh:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> She'd still get it


Yeh and she's a fvck sight better looking than any crockadillapig on this thread


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Yeh and she's a fvck sight better looking than any crockadillapig on this thread


Even me?? :wub:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

No makeup is much better than too much... as this documentary footage on the perils of excess makeup shows :whistling:


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

here is one example

http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2011-08-22-8.jpg

the girl withoutmake is actually not that bad looking, but if i met her all caked out, then next minute i saw her without makeup, then i find that a big turn off, its like a big deception, like a lie almost and i hate folk that lie

or this is a good one

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_mmBw3uzPnJI/TG1f1-ayMPI/AAAAAAABh9I/JPi8KOgYE3I/s1600/asian_girls_makeup_01.jpg

there are millions of examples of this

sometimes u just don't know, unless they only have eyeliner/lipstick fine some girls i know do that and that is absolutely fine,

but the minute all imperfections are hidden, you dont realise until it all comes off


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyway if women wanted men to think they are prettier then they are,nevermind all that makeup bollocks,just buy them a few beers.

She'd go from looking like a Pig to Fox in 15 pints.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Anyway if women wanted men to think they are prettier then they are,nevermind all that makeup bollocks,just buy them a few beers.
> 
> She'd go from looking like a Pig to Fox in 15 pints.


lols you just dont get it

the make-up is rarely done to impress a man -and yous can talk all the bollocks you like on this thread about natural/plain/dull blah blah blah and it won't make one little difference to any woman lols


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

What's the difference between men hiding their imperfect bodies and them becoming perfect, like all on here clearly are, with the aid of steroids, and women hiding what they believe are their imperfections with make up?

All of you talking about being natural, you aren't or you shouldn't be on this forum as you aren't physically natural whether you take steroids or not!

And don't you actually realise that women, on the whole, dress and wear makeup so they look better than each other and to feel good about themselves, most of them don't give a flying fvck what us perfect guys think.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Women wearing too much make up to hide that their fugly is like women using wonderbra's or chicken fillets. It false advertising.

It's like a bloke using a condom with a penis extension on it. It's cheating and false!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lols you just dont get it
> 
> the make-up is rarely done to impress a man -and yous can talk all the bollocks you like on this thread about natural/plain/dull blah blah blah and it won't make one little difference to any woman lols


Seriously? Look at the things women have done to make themselves appealing over the centuries, and the way cultural aesthetics have changed with time. Modern makeup is no different, it's just the current phase of what's considered attractive and/or desirable to attain. Given time it'll change again (although to be fair, probably not within our lifetimes).


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> What's the difference between men hiding their imperfect bodies and them becoming perfect, like all on here clearly are, with the aid of steroids, and women hiding what they believe are their imperfections with make up?
> 
> All of you talking about being natural, you aren't or you shouldn't be on this forum as you aren't physically natural whether you take steroids or not!
> 
> And don't you actually realise that women, on the whole, dress and wear makeup so they look better than each other and to feel good about themselves, most of them don't give a flying fvck what us perfect guys think.


I agree with this. My argument is that I meet a bird who looks fit with make up on then she should always make sure she has it on when I see her. This includes in the morning. As said in a previous post, they should wake up an hour earlier and make themselves look presentable. If they want to look good with make up on then it should be a 24/7 thing.

We don't take our muscles off, so therefore it's not the same. Imagine if a girl went to bed with Arnie and woke up next to Mr Muscle with his muscle suit lying on the floor. She's not gonna be a happy little bunny


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Kimball said:


> And don't you actually realise that women, on the whole, dress and wear makeup so they look better than each other and to feel good about themselves, most of them don't give a flying fvck what us perfect guys think.


And why does getting glammed up make people feel good about themselves? Because there's a positive association between feeling you are perceived as attractive, and self esteem. It's the same thing!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> And why does getting glammed up make people feel good about themselves? Because there's a positive association between feeling you are perceived as attractive, and self esteem. It's the same thing!


There's not you know this isn't how women see things, it's much easier and black and white for guys.

While I do like the mr muscle analogy and it is funny it's not that simple, but I would hope a woman that dresses like that would make that effort most of the time in public


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> What's the difference between men hiding their imperfect bodies and them becoming perfect, like all on here clearly are, with the aid of steroids, and women hiding what they believe are their imperfections with make up?
> 
> All of you talking about being natural, you aren't or you shouldn't be on this forum as you aren't physically natural whether you take steroids or not!
> 
> And don't you actually realise that women, on the whole, dress and wear makeup so they look better than each other and to feel good about themselves, most of them don't give a flying fvck what us perfect guys think.


Got to disagree, muscular development is a permanent change whereas make up is a one night only thing, a woman who goes to the gym isn't seen as 'fake', a woman who smothers herself in makeup is. Completely different IMO.

A better allegory would be a man who rents a posh car to impress a woman. Then the next day she finds out the Aston Martin has gone back, and he has a ford escort in the garage.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> There's not you know this isn't how women see things, it's much easier and black and white for guys.
> 
> While I do like the mr muscle analogy and it is funny it's not that simple, but I would hope a woman that dresses like that would make that effort most of the time in public


She should all the time. If she snares a bloke when she's full of make up then she should always be like this. If not she is selfish and only cares about herself


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

is the op saying he want's to wear makeup ?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Kimball said:


> There's not you know this isn't how women see things, it's much easier and black and white for guys


True but not acknowledging something doesn't make it go away. Take Loveleelady for example, she kind of implies that women wearing makeup is all down to some sisterhood secret that the guys just don't "get". It really isn't. At least some of the marketers selling products to her by making her feel that she needs to wear them or benefits from them are men.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Got to disagree, muscular development is a permanent change whereas make up is a one night only thing, a woman who goes to the gym isn't seen as 'fake', a woman who smothers herself in makeup is. Completely different IMO.
> 
> A better allegory would be a man who rents a posh car to impress a woman. Then the next day she finds out the Aston Martin has gone back, and he has a ford escort in the garage.


But it's not is it, most guys who gain on steroids have lost it all a few years later and have standard beer bellies and **** physiques! It might last a bit longer but for most it is still very temporary.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

I use a bit of eyeliner and mascara, that's it. I can't be ****d to slap it all on every day - too much time taken for my liking.

Which is why most people assume I'm a man when they first see me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> But it's not is it, most guys who gain on steroids have lost it all a few years later and have standard beer bellies and **** physiques! It might last a bit longer but for most it is still very temporary.


Tell that to pscarb mate.

I think you're generalising a bit there, out of everyone on here taking steroids, who has stopped and got a beer belly so far? No one that I know of, it may be temporary for those who haven't done it right, but keep able gains are the norm, not the minority.

Out of all the women on here who use make up, how many of them have taken it off on a night? All of them.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

What would you do? thin with make up or fat with make up?.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

beauty is only skin deep guys cmon


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

You boys have it right to some degree.. I wear make up so my face looks better.. But for me and for guys as well, we want a guy/girl to see if in the best condition? A better version of ourselves..

However I'd never wake up early to re do my make up if I had hooked up with him the night before however I would look in the mirror to check it isn't all over my face! Nothing less attractive than black panda eyes!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.ucking angers the sh.it out of me that someone thinks its ok to be hurtful to people. yes its the internet. but this isnt facebook, its more like a club whose members collect here through similar interests. not to have someone be such a c.unt.


Oh the irony......


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh the irony......


The plot thickens...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


>


Possibly...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Women wearing too much make up to hide that their fugly is like women using wonderbra's or chicken fillets. It false advertising.
> 
> It's like a bloke using a condom with a penis extension on it. It's cheating and false!


The disappointment I feel when I take a bra off and the fillets drop to the floor and I'm left with 2 nipples on a rib cage can not be hidden.

Women should be prosecuted for false advertisin.

Women are just fake these days:

Fake hair

Fake tan

Fake lashes

Fake brows

Fake face

Fake or imitation Boobs

Fake nails

I love women but god damn yous don't need to try so hard to look good.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> The plot thickens...


Old story mate but I will sub just incase


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> She should all the time. If she snares a bloke when she's full of make up then she should always be like this. If not she is selfish and only cares about herself


I agree and disagree with this. I don't think she should always have make up on if she snared a man while wearin it but she shouldn't expect him to be attracted to her without


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh lord its hard to be humble when your perfect in every way, l cant stand to look in the mirror, l get better looking each day....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> She should all the time. If she snares a bloke when she's full of make up then she should always be like this. If not she is selfish and only cares about herself


lols haha thats funny love it


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> True but not acknowledging something doesn't make it go away. Take Loveleelady for example, she kind of implies that women wearing makeup is all down to some sisterhood secret that the guys just don't "get". It really isn't. At least some of the marketers selling products to her by making her feel that she needs to wear them or benefits from them are men.


haha i work in the industry and never ever ever ever once have I heard a woman say when she gets a treatment that she wants to impress a man


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

take a look at the guys having a pop at the girls. they prolly need more make up than they do :tongue:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> take a look at the guys having a pop at the girls. they prolly need more make up than they do :tongue:


lol yea eezy well said or else have women issues


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

a lot of you said you love girls with tons of make up, so this ones for YOU! :thumb: :lol: :no: :nono:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gee Kay said:


> a lot of you said you love girls with tons of make up, so this ones for YOU! :thumb: :lol: :no: :nono:
> 
> View attachment 114123


She looks like an Umpa Lumpa.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> haha i work in the industry and never ever ever ever once have I heard a woman say when she gets a treatment that she wants to impress a man


For what other reason would a woman want to look pretty if not to impress or get attention from men. For the "to feel good about themself" line is a cop out imo unless they're just ugly

Likewise with us men on here and goin to such lengths to achieve a specific look physique wise... For the most part I'd say its to attract women unless you're over/under weight


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> She looks like an Umpa Lumpa.


You still would wouldn't you?!?!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> You still would wouldn't you?!?!


Id go as far as spunking on her face to cover it as she's that fvcking ugly but no more.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> I agree and disagree with this. I don't think she should always have make up on if she snared a man while wearin it but she shouldn't expect him to be attracted to her without


Yep 100% agree with that. She shouldn't expect you to fancy her if she looks like this at one point with make up










And without this


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh lord its hard to be humble when your perfect in every way, l cant stand to look in the mirror, l get better looking each day....


That's true you hunk of burning love


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> take a look at the guys having a pop at the girls. they prolly need more make up than they do :tongue:


I don't I'm fit as fcuk


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't even understand the argument!! There is no argument!!

We have one logical female in here and about half logical blokes...

Simple facts -

If a blokes born an ugly cnut, then they stay an ugly cnut. We can distract from our ugly cnutness with decent bodies.. But the fact remains, and we would have to attract the best we could get with our shrek like looks.

Woman's born an ugly cnut.. They cover there face in a layer of rendering and plasterboard and hey presto they look gorgeous.... For about 2 hours.

It's a good idea in that it may allow some fella to see past the fact that she Infact has a face like a bulldog licking p1ss off a stinging nettle, and see her for what she really is. Great...

Blokes don't get that option.. So why should you :lol:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd just like to add to that, I'm correct - that's that, end of thread.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> I don't even understand the argument!! There is no argument!!
> 
> We have one logical female in here and about half logical blokes...
> 
> ...


I think women who wear loads of make up should carry a photo of what they look like without it and when they meet a chap they like they should whip out that pic and go "I just thought I better show you what I look like without make up on, as I don't want you to be disappointed when you see me without make up and realise I look like a crystal meth addict."


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> haha i work in the industry and never ever ever ever once have I heard a woman say when she gets a treatment that she wants to impress a man


Seeing as people don't tend to accurately acknowledge their own complex psychological states, much less walk around talking about them all the time, I'd be very wary about drawing broad inferences from that anecdotal observation.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Id go as far as spunking on her face to cover it as she's that fvcking ugly but no more.


1 moment while I rep you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I think women who wear loads of make up should carry a photo of what they look like without it and when they meet a chap they like they should whip out that pic and go "I just thought I better show you what I look like without make up on, as I don't want you to be disappointed when you see me without make up and realise I look like a crystal meth addict."


If they don't have access to a photo then I think it would be courteous of them to issue us with a warnin that they don't actually look like that then if we take the risk we have nobody to blame but ourselves


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> If they don't have access to a photo then I think it would be courteous of them to issue us with a warnin that they don't actually look like that then if we take the risk we have nobody to blame but ourselves


Breda I think you maybe my brother from another mother


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Breda I think you maybe my brother from another mother


back off Liam, I was there first.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> back off Liam, I was there first.


We can all be brothers


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> We can all be brothers


sexy :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> sexy :thumbup1:


You knows it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh the irony......


as said zara. I was a young little sh.it that didnt realise the consequences of my actions. All that actually taught me a lot about how to treat people. Im still sorry now for what its worth.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> as said zara. I was a young little sh.it that didnt realise the consequences of my actions. All that actually taught me a lot about how to treat people. Im still sorry now for what its worth.


fair ****s there kid. nice


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> as said zara. I was a young little sh.it that didnt realise the consequences of my actions. All that actually taught me a lot about how to treat people. Im still sorry now for what its worth.


you have changed. A couple of years ago and this would have been an amazing thread full of rows.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

kingdale said:


> you have changed. A couple of years ago and this would have been an amazing thread full of rows.


Yeah you've gone boring PowerHouse


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> as said zara. I was a young little sh.it that didnt realise the consequences of my actions. All that actually taught me a lot about how to treat people. Im still sorry now for what its worth.


So was the big kick off a few pages back sarcastic?

Or are you just a hypocrite?

:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> So was the big kick off a few pages back sarcastic?
> 
> Or are you just a hypocrite?
> 
> :lol:


no he just forgot that people would remember him being a little bastard. however he has admitted his faults and moved on. I think he deserves respect and a cuddle


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> no he just forgot that people would remember him being a little bastard. however he has admitted his faults and moved on. I think he deserves respect and a cuddle


I think he should get reps if the thread was as epic as this one :lol:

But then I am a bastard


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Seeing as *people don't tend to accurately acknowledge their own complex psychological states*, much less walk around talking about them all the time, I'd be very wary about drawing broad inferences from that anecdotal observation.


you've never been in a beauty salon have you? lols


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> no he just forgot that people would remember him being a little bastard. however he has admitted his faults and moved on. I think he deserves respect and a cuddle





onthebuild said:


> I think he should get reps if the thread was as epic as this one :lol:
> 
> But then I am a bastard


I think the real issue here is one: "was she wearing makeup when whatever happened, happened?" He might have a valid excuse depending on the answer.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I think the real issue here is one: "was she wearing makeup when whatever happened, happened?" He might have a valid excuse depending on the answer.


I get the impression the photos were of a different kind of lips... the ones that don't require lipstick :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> I get the impression the photos were of a different kind of lips... the ones that don't require lipstick :lol:


Well you get the wrong impression and what happened is in the past and given his apology can be forgotten and left in the past :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well you get the wrong impression and what happened is in the past and given his apology can be forgotten and left in the past :thumbup1:


Fair play!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the sort of subtle make-up I like girls to wear on a day to day basis. You know, picking the kids up, shopping, that sort of thing.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Foamy said:


> This is the sort of subtle make-up I like girls to wear on a day to day basis. You know, picking the kids up, shopping, that sort of thing.


I'd be gutted waking up to find out she doesn't actually look like that.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I love reading this thread! It's so funny reading what you all say about chicks and make up lol.

I feel for us girls.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> I love reading this thread! It's so funny reading what you all say about chicks and make up lol.
> 
> I feel for us girls.


I like how they're all picking on us all the time!! 

Soooo unfair

88% of them are right some of them go out on a day to day basis looking like they have been shot with Homer Simpsons make up gun!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> I like how they're all picking on us all the time!!
> 
> Soooo unfair
> 
> 88% of them are right some of them go out on a day to day basis looking like they have been shot with Homer Simpsons make up gun!


I know what you mean lol. I don't have an opinion on it really. I just think its so funny reading what you guys say about make up and girls. Haha.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> I know what you mean lol. I don't have an opinion on it really. I just think its so funny reading what you guys say about make up and girls. Haha.


I like my make up so sod em!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm just glad I'm older, when you're in your late 30's most of the women don't trowel it on like some of the teenagers and birds in their early 20's seem too. Well not round my way they don't anyway

What the fvck is it with these orange tans as well, that is a truly horrific look, especially when it looks all patchy, do these women not see how ridiculous it looks?


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lol yea eezy well said *or else have women issues*


who da heck doesn't have women issues?? Men don't understand women, women don't even understand women


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Reddo said:


> who da heck doesn't have women issues?? Men don't understand women, women don't even understand women


Not anymore


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Since the invention of make-up, I reckon I'd probably plough about 40% of the chicks under the age of 30 (not including children).

I reckon the percentage will be much lower for women fancying men, but just my opinion, no science behind it.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'm just glad I'm older, when you're in your late 30's most of the women don't trowel it on like some of the teenagers and birds in their early 20's seem too. Well not round my way they don't anyway
> 
> What the fvck is it with these orange tans as well, that is a truly horrific look, especially when it looks all patchy, do these women not see how ridiculous it looks?


Lol especially when it goes really dark in certain areas or they have a drink and get HUGE wet patches pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Breda said:


> For what other reason would a woman want to look pretty if not to impress or get attention from men. For the "to feel good about themself" line is a cop out imo unless they're just ugly
> 
> Likewise with us men on here and goin to such lengths to achieve a specific look physique wise... For the most part I'd say its to attract women unless you're over/under weight


You think? My chap cares not whether I wear slap or not. I do it to boost my own confidence......

Mind you, I am somewhat munted (even the make up can no longer hide that ) 

(D'oh - like my avi isn't proof :lol: )


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

blondOsonic said:


> Since the invention of make-up, I reckon I'd probably plough about 40% of the chicks under the age of 30 (not including children).
> 
> I reckon the percentage will be much lower for women fancying men, but just my opinion, no science behind it.


so you just dont find kids wearing make up sexy?


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.ucking angers the sh.it out of me that someone thinks its ok to be hurtful to people. yes its the internet. but this isnt facebook, its more like a club whose members collect here through similar interests. not to have someone be such a c.unt.


Well said brah


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Well said brah


nice one knickers


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> so you just dont find kids wearing make up sexy?


Below 16 he prefers them au naturelle


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> I get the impression the photos were of a different kind of lips... the ones that don't require lipstick :lol:


I sincerely hope you don't refer to me, as if so, you are so far off the mark as to be having and entirely different conversation.

I'm glad you're getting your jollies from this thread though, I always feel a bit sorry for people like you so its good to see you having fun.

You crack on there sunshine


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> I like my make up so sod em!!


Yeah...I couldn't live without mine. Lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I sincerely hope you don't refer to me, as if so, you are so far off the mark as to be having and entirely different conversation.
> 
> I'm glad you're getting your jollies from this thread though, I always feel a bit sorry for people like you so its good to see you having fun.
> 
> You crack on there sunshine


Well thanks for taking the time to appreciate my having fun, it really does mean a lot.

As for referring to you, I was unaware you were the talking about yourself when b0llocking powerhouse?

I was in fact referring to a moron stupid enough to send pictures of herself naked to a member of a test fuelled forum, and then cry when they were shared around, who was banned a few days ago.

I have no idea what happened between the two of you, however it seems a taboo subject to say the least.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> Well thanks for taking the time to appreciate my having fun, it really does mean a lot.
> 
> As for referring to you, I was unaware you were the talking about yourself when b0llocking powerhouse?
> 
> ...


Apologies, we seem to have got our wires crossed then


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Well thanks for taking the time to appreciate my having fun, it really does mean a lot.
> 
> As for referring to you, I was unaware you were the talking about yourself when b0llocking powerhouse?
> 
> ...


good pic too :bounce:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I honestly can put my hand on heart and say i prefer my mrs without makeup on, i often say to her she dont have to get done up for me shes beautiful no matter what, thing is she has insecurities stemming from her school days being bullied ect.. its funny as she is a stunning looking girl as some of you here know but i guess its a woman thing, i often look at her in the morning with her natural face on and just think how lucky i am


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

catching up on old reported threads as Ive had 2 weeks back to back PT

So glad I just spent 20 minutes reading all that.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Patsy said:


> I honestly can put my hand on heart and say i prefer my mrs without makeup on, i often say to her she dont have to get done up for me shes beautiful no matter what, thing is she has *insecurities stemming from her school days being bullied ect*.. its funny as she is a stunning looking girl as some of you here know but i guess its a woman thing, i often look at her in the morning with her natural face on and just think how lucky i am


I imagine that's why a lot of us on here got into BB in the first place mate, kinda relatable but I agree make up doesn't do it for me tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

An ex of mine used to tell me that I looked better without make up. I suspect he actually just wanted me to walk around looking rough so that other men wouldn't look at me lol.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> An ex of mine used to tell me that I looked better without make up. I suspect he actually just wanted me to walk around looking rough so that other men wouldn't look at me lol.


Well im not the jealous or insecure type but i can see how other men can get all upset with themselves when their mrs' "upstage them" well thats what they get for dating woman taller than them lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> An ex of mine used to tell me that I looked better without make up. I suspect he actually just wanted me to walk around looking rough so that other men wouldn't look at me lol.


PMSL always the blokes fault, cant even compliment a girl these days :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Well im not the jealous or insecure type but i can see how other men can get all upset with themselves when their mrs' "upstage them" well thats what they get for dating woman taller than them lol


Best way to be, jealousy kills relationships. My current boyfriend isn't jealous at all and it's great :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> PMSL always the blokes fault, cant even compliment a girl these days :whistling:


Lol I like a compliment as much as the next girl but he was very jealous to the point of trying to control me. Not a very nice man and soon got shown the door


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> An ex of mine used to tell me that I looked better without make up. I suspect he actually just wanted me to walk around looking rough so that other men wouldn't look at me lol.


Hahaha way to sum up what men are up against in one paragraph!!!!!!

Man - "you look lovely today"

Woman - "who are you cheating on me with you're trying to say I'm fat aren't you fcuk you blah blah"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ditz said:


> Hahaha way to sum up what men are up against in one paragraph!!!!!!
> 
> Man - "you look lovely today"
> 
> Woman - "who are you cheating on me with you're trying to say I'm fat aren't you fcuk you blah blah"


Or in my case :

Man - "You look lovely today. Where are you going? Who are you meeting? You're meeting a man aren't you. You're not wearing that skirt are you?"

Me - "Get out"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> An ex of mine used to tell me that I looked better without make up. I suspect he actually just wanted me to walk around looking rough so that other men wouldn't look at me lol.





Patsy said:


> Well im not the jealous or insecure type but i can see how other men can get all upset with themselves when their mrs' "*upstage them*" well thats what they get for dating woman taller than them lol


its fukin mad how insecure lads are these days. honestly who wants to look better than there other half purely to give themselves a sense of superiority over there other half lol? fagits

im rough as fuk & get far more attention from 'decent' females then any of my poofy joey essex modeled mates


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Or in my case :
> 
> Man - "You look lovely today. Where are you going? Who are you meeting? You're meeting a man aren't you. You're not wearing that skirt are you?"
> 
> Me - "Get out"


Well that's rediculous!!!!

Point taken, guess it happens both ways!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> its fukin mad how insecure lads are these days. honestly who wants to look better than there other half purely to give themselves a sense of superiority over there other half lol? fagits
> 
> im rough as fuk & get far more attention from 'decent' females then any of my poofy joey essex modeled mates


A confident man is far more attractive than an insecure, jealous one. I love the fact that my man never questions where I'm going or with who. Mind you he's huge so I don't think any other men would dare come near me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A confident man is far more attractive than an insecure, jealous one. I love the fact that my man never questions where I'm going or with who. *Mind you he's huge so I don't think any other men would dare come near me *


i think the size of ur man is the last thing on these fukers minds when they get a wiff of some muff tbh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A confident man is far more attractive than an insecure, jealous one. I love the fact that my man never questions where I'm going or with who. Mind you he's huge so I don't think any other men would dare come near me


I always ask my girl where she's goin and who she's with just in case anything happens.

Maybe your man can't wait for you to leave so he can get his other Mrs round


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> its fukin mad how insecure lads are these days. honestly who wants to look better than there other half purely to give themselves a sense of superiority over there other half lol? fagits
> 
> *im rough as fuk & get far more attention from 'decent' females then any of my poofy joey essex modeled mates*


Same here mate when i met my mrs i had a ripped tshirt and builders clothes on, nowt to do with my physique we just got on as im so laid back and not argumentative and controlling, fairplay she is fcuking mint though lol!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Or in my case :
> 
> Man - "Your ugly"
> 
> Me - "Im gonna get you banned from UKM for that"


Fixed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> I always ask my girl where she's goin and who she's with just in case anything happens.
> 
> Maybe your man can't wait for you to leave so he can get his other Mrs round


Sorry I didn't phrase that very well. He always knows where I'm going and who with. By 'question' I meant that he believes me, whereas with my ex I would have had to provide some sort of proof!

I'm fairly confident that he doesn't have another woman. I make sure he has all he needs from me :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Fixed lol


Oi that's nothing to do with me cheeky!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't ask my Mrs where she's going ever, as long as shes out of my hair I don't give two fvcks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i think the size of ur man is the last thing on these fukers minds when they get a wiff of some muff tbh


Are you suggesting I have a whiffy muff? mg:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I didn't phrase that very well. He always knows where I'm going and who with. By 'question' I meant that he believes me, whereas with my ex I would have had to provide some sort of proof!
> 
> I'm fairly confident that he doesn't have another woman. I make sure he has all he needs from me :tongue:


You're ex sounds like a pr**k... He should have just followed you lol

You're probably right, I bet he's jus glad to get you out the house so he can have some peace and quiet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Are you suggesting I have a whiffy muff? mg:


never smelt it directly....but the bar stool u were sitting on stank a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> You're ex sounds like a pr**k... He should have just followed you lol
> 
> You're probably right, I bet he's jus glad to get you out the house so he can have some peace and quiet


Lol he did follow me........... and that was the end of that relationship.

Nooooo he loves listening to me talk crap and sing badly all day


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> never smelt it directly....but the bar stool u were sitting on stank a bit


Nothing to do with me, must have been the previous occupant :innocent:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I went out today with no make up on ... Why? Because I couldn't be fuucking Ar$ed


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I went out today with no make up on ... Why? Because u couldn't be fuucking ****ed!!


you mean 'I'


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

zack amin said:


> you mean 'I'


Tar


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I often go out without makeup


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I often go out without makeup


That's because you're naturally beautiful


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> That's because you're naturally beautiful


I think he's ugly as shit


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think he's ugly as shit


Ash that's just harsh. The lad puts himself out there and you say something like that. You a heartless b4stard who doesn't understand that his words could hurt his feelings


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think he's ugly as shit


What about if you could see Jesus' face in said sh1t?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Ash that's just harsh. The lad puts himself out there and you say something like that. You a heartless b4stard who doesn't understand that his words could hurt his feelings


it needed to be said Liam, this bastard deserves to be taught a lesson



onthebuild said:


> What about if you could see Jesus' face in said sh1t?


that would probably make me the happiest boy in the whole wide world


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

make up can work wonders

before










after


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Tar


Using tar as make up must play havoc with your skin?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

J.LO :

http://celebsnetworth.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Jennifer-Lopez-without-makeup2.jpg


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

J.LO :


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Professorx said:


> J.LO :
> 
> View attachment 115129


KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously though she still looks very pretty (despite the awkward goofy grin pic)


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Longoria ROFL :


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> it needed to be said Liam, this bastard deserves to be taught a lesson


If I were female you wouldn't dare say that. Because that's not allowed.

It's not sexist, it's UK-M.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> If I were female you wouldn't dare say that. Because that's not allowed.
> 
> It's not sexist, it's UK-M.


I know, I'm blatantly exploiting this loop hole in the rules to laugh at your hideous appearance. I'm sorry


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I know, I'm blatantly exploiting this loop hole in the rules to laugh at your hideous appearance. I'm sorry


It's cyber bullying is what it is!

If only there were such a thing as an 'off' button, I'd be able to escape this hell on earth :lol:


----------

